# Dnp time frame??



## jyoung8j (Nov 17, 2013)

What would u say is the latest u would use dnp?? Month wise... I'm in midwest so dnt get real hot till about june july..


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2013)

If it's not 30 or below I wouldn't use it. 

I just sweat my ass off for two weeks in 40 degree temps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2013)

69nites said:


> If it's not 30 or below I wouldn't use it.
> 
> I just sweat my ass off for two weeks in 40 degree temps.




I agree... even though I have a feeling 69 and I both would be sweating a bit year round anyway 

I won't use DNP after February.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I agree... even though I have a feeling 69 and I both would be sweating a bit year round anyway
> 
> I won't use DNP after February.


It's a little weird when everyone else is huddled around the fire bundled up and you're bitching that it's too hot in a tshirt. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2013)

Exactly how my life is


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

i was in the dead middle a of nj winter ...hangin out my window naked..that shit gets u very hot and crazy night sweats..and like i always say yellow neon toxic sperm


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 18, 2013)

with my daily work temp at 85.....and high blood pressure.  im going to have to skip on dnp.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 18, 2013)

Wht did u guys run with dnp?? What were ur results using it??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Wht did u guys run with dnp?? What were ur results using it??



for me it was nothing that a good diet cant do


----------



## 69nites (Nov 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> for me it was nothing that a good diet cant do


Well I combined it with a good diet and got results that usually take me 6 weeks in 2.

Results are great but it's total misery to be on.  Tired and hot 24/7.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

69nites said:


> Well I combined it with a good diet and got results that usually take me 6 weeks in 2.
> 
> Results are great but it's total misery to be on.  Tired and hot 24/7.



i dont think i would try it agian.I rather just diet


----------



## Azog (Nov 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Exactly how my life is



Move to Cali and experience my hell. It is far too hot here for me to exist, even in "winter". No long sleeves have ever been required.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i dont think i would try it agian.I rather just diet


It just makes me wonder if bbq and beer binges are worth it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

69nites said:


> It just makes me wonder if bbq and beer binges are worth it.



ill be real with you ..I would be scared to go past 500mg.I was always a lean guy makes no sense for me to use it.I just like trying crazy shit


----------

